

Ask HN: Where do I start iOS8 development? - Nib

How do I get started with iOS 8 development ? I mean, do I go ahead and learn swift, or I learn Obj. C(which I already know) + Swift and also, from where ? I tried checking out the Apple Developer Library but it&#x27;s &quot;Getting Started&quot; tutorial is outdated and for iOS7. 
I&#x27;m not sure what to do, and I really need help...
======
steffex
Here are some payed sites, but very good ones!

[http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/swift-by-
tutorials](http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/swift-by-tutorials)
[http://teamtreehouse.com/tracks/ios-development-with-
swift](http://teamtreehouse.com/tracks/ios-development-with-swift)

